# Tippler's won't drop



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

My Pakistani high flyers are making me mad. They don't drop right away to my feed call [Can of nails, screws, bolts, washers, and some rocks =]] as I would like. Sometimes it may take 5-15 minutes.
What can I do?
I currently have a flock of 15 birds mostly under a year old some may be around a year. 

I am feeding once a day usually around sunset (7:30 AST.)
Today however we brought them in 1.5 hours early as a storm is rolling by.
They came in after loft flying for 15 minutes...
I am feeding excello breeder no corn (19.5% protein) cut with two bags of another excello don't remember which one it has 15% protein.
They usually eat for 10-15 minutes.
I am reluctant to cut any of their feed as some are not but 4-5 months old....
Should I get a dropper?
FWIW I don't use a trap just a normal size door we leave open.
They are kept in a 16x6', but we are adding a 10x12' to it so I can (and am considering) build a trap if for some reason that will help.

Any advice would be appreciated.
TIA


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

I would say keep them hungry, even though some im sure disagree with me here but i would say even skip the one day feeding them let them out and call them in. They should be hungry from the previous day.


----------



## rx9s (Oct 19, 2007)

I would use a white Dropper.Ever time you feed them put 3 or 4 White dropper in to eat with them.Then when they are Flyen and you let the Dropper out they will come down to eat.When they are in the Pin you can shake that can and call them all you want they will not come down.LOL Try the Dropper it work..


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Pigeon lower said:


> I would say keep them hungry, even though some im sure disagree with me here but i would say even skip the one day feeding them let them out and call them in. They should be hungry from the previous day.


I could see this working as a short term solution but I think they would regress once being fed normal again..



rx9s said:


> I would use a white Dropper.Ever time you feed them put 3 or 4 White dropper in to eat with them.Then when they are Flyen and you let the Dropper out they will come down to eat.When they are in the Pin you can shake that can and call them all you want they will not come down.LOL Try the Dropper it work..


I am not opposed to using a dropper though I know nothing about it so would need to read up on it.
1 bird is not good enough? I hear fantails are good, what do you use?


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

I use droppers for my Pakistani's and Indian's. However, I don't use a specific breed for droppers. Every year I have 2 or 3 pigeons that REFUSE to fly even after everything so I just use them for droppers. They fly at mid-level for 5-10 minutes and then come down. This usually brings down my pigeons. Also, my droppers are usually white with some black/brown so they're hard to miss


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah I am thinking of getting some droppers. I hear German owls are good. I know a guy out there with some so I am going to check that out.
I see people prefer satinettes, but I want something that can raise babies..
Thanks for the advice.

As far as the birds not flying I have 1 that will not fly I don't know what his problem is. One other that will fly but needs motivation. I am going to keep them and see what comes from their offspring. One was kept by a fellow who never flew them at all so maybe that has something to do with it?... Others from him fly just fine though. This one is older however...


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

If you don't fly highflyers when they drop their 10th feather they will not fly well if locked up and let out later on in life. You can let them out too young or too old. Just the right age. That might be the problem with the older one you have


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks, that makes sense. Yeah I don't know how old he is, but he never was let out till I got him. You would figure that seeing 11 others flying he would join them.. Unfortunately that's not the case.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Instead of "You can let them out too young or too old. Just the right age."

I meant to say you CAN'T


Maybe I'm wrong, but from what I've seen in the past 6-7 years none of my high flyers born in winter, would fly when released in spring/summer. I started to call these birds my "low riders" instead of high flyers cause they'd do a few laps around the house and BARELY be able to sit on the gutter of my neighbors house. My last group of "low riders" was last year when I stopped breeding in winter. Now I breed through out March-October and thats also the same time I fly my birds.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

That's good to know I do plan to breed all year round here since we might hit freezing once or twice. Though I hear thats pretty rare, but does happen. I am also told not to fly October-February because of Hawks. I am going to fly, but probably not as much as now.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Pigeon lower said:


> I would say keep them hungry, even though some im sure disagree with me here but i would say even skip the one day feeding them let them out and call them in. They should be hungry from the previous day.[/QUOTE
> 
> Right on Ty where u been ? Got some Budapest Shortface Tumblers to move know of anyone up here might be interested ?


----------

